# Incra TS fence push block



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Since I installed the Ark Shark guard I want to use it as much as possible. The dust collection is really good, but the guard is in the way when I want to cut thin slices.

I made a push block to ride in the fence. It works very well down to 1 and 1/2" wide cuts. Below that and this will hit the guard. I must remove it to cut slices thinner than that. At around 2" I can get get a thin push block to work, so this will not be my daily driver.





































It rides in the track, not just on it. It can't lift up.

Made from scraps, didn't take too long, works great.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice push jig, rail mounted rule. Applause for using a guard, if something is covering the blade it's hard to get into the blade to get hurt. Lee's Sharks are pretty well designed.

Age old problem for that really thin cut with a guard. You can use a really thin pusher, or make the offcut on the open side, takes longer, fence must move, but sheesh you have the big dollar fence mover thing going on…....

I can get pretty tight using the jig for my fence system. I have been a big supporter of Vega fences for years. The pics below show what they call the Vega Finger Saving Utility or FSU.




























They are designed for the Vega fences, but people mount them on other brands. Posting the pics so maybe you can make something similar? After a while though the fence just won't go in there anymore, too close. When that happens the guard only works with the skinny cut on the outside.


----------

